# Other Pets > Dogs >  Our newest pack member

## EL-Ziggy

I don't really know what I was thinking at the time. It just sort of spilled out of my mind and mouth. About 2 months ago I watched the movie A Dog's Purpose with Dennis Quaid. I also think we had seen one or more of the Beethoven movies recently. Anyway, I impulsively blurted out to my GF that we should get a dog for our 10 y/o son. He's an only child and it'll be good for him I reasoned. He'll have a constant playmate and it'll teach him more responsibility. Tekey had always said no to the idea of dogs before. She said the same thing about my snakes in the early days too. I figured it'd be no different this time and we'd go back to business as usual. To my surprise she asked a follow up question. "What kind of dog would we get?" she asked. I hadn't thought that far ahead but quickly threw out the names of a few breeds we'd kept when I was a child. Rottweilers, Dobermans, and Pitbulls. She quickly dismissed the Rottweiler and Dobermans but said she liked boxers. I liked them too but had never kept one, didn't know much about them, and wasn't really that crazy about them. The next thing I know she calls in Elijah and asks him if he wants a dog. "I'd love a dog!"  he replied. I explained to him the pros and cons of having a dog and he insisted he was up for the challenge. I guess that made it unanimous. An impusive, off the cuff remark on my part, had snowballed into all out excitement from the two of them. I thought/hoped the fervor would die down down over the next few days/weeks but every day they were talking more and more about our new dog. I reached out to a buddy of mine who judges at and produces dog shows and asked him to let me know if he came across any nice pit puppies. I explained that I wasn't looking for a show dog, only a pet and family protection dog. He sent out a message to his friends on FB and I received several replies over the next few days. I kept asking the family if they were sure about this whole dog thing and every time they both exclaimed that they were. One time my son did say he'd take a rabbit or gerbil and be just as happy. I told him those animals are snake food around here,  not pets. Over the next two weeks we narrowed our choices to 3 contenders. Their first choice was my third choice and vice versa. I wanted the  more gamey lilac male. They wanted the cute one with the floppy ears which I stated would be clipped immediately. We each had the same 2nd pick and everyone said  it was a compromise we could all agree on. I reached out to the seller and finalized the details. The current owner is bringing this beautiful girl to us on Sunday. She even gave us the option to foster the dog for 2 weeks to see if it's a good fit before we have to pay her. The pups name is Dior and we may keep or change that. She's a 7 month old American Staffordshire Terrier with an interesting history.  She's originally from Italy and was imported to the U.S.. I guess she's not a perfect show dog but I know she'll make a wonderful addition to our family. She's been described to us as playful, energetic, sweet, and goofy  :Smile: . Sunday can't get here soon enough. 

Dior:




Mom:


Dad:

----------

_Avsha531_ (04-25-2019),*Bogertophis* (04-24-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-24-2019),_dakski_ (05-03-2019),_Dianne_ (05-02-2019),fadingdaylight (04-24-2019),Gio (04-24-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-24-2019),_RickyNY_ (05-19-2020),_Sonny1318_ (04-24-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (05-02-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Cute!  Life is much better with a dog!  Or two...mine play together & every day they wake up happy to see each other, both are "goody" & playful, even though 
now seniors.  I like that you all thought & talked about it a lot first, & even compromised on the choice.  Goes without saying that we "demand" updates... :Very Happy:

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (04-24-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Very cool!!!! And that's a good looking pupper too! Congrats and please keep us updated.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (04-24-2019)

----------


## ladywhipple02

Hahahaha this is only the beginning! She looks beautiful... I would LOVE to have one like her someday. 

I was the same way, you know... my husband wants a whole pack of dogs, at least five. At first I said just one. Then just two. Then just three. I've pretty much put my foot down at the third one, buuuuut, you never know. They capture your heart, and they're always so genuinely happy to see you. I never thought I'd have so many furry, furry creatures (I'm a neat freak so the shedding drives me nuts, and I sweep twice a day) but I wouldn't have it any other way.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (04-24-2019)

----------


## Sonny1318

Very cool story, hope it works out. I sure it will  :Wink:  congratulations buddy, to you and youre son and girl too! God bless man, best of luck!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (04-24-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Very nice indeed  el ziggy
A few people in my family all have Staffordshire bull terriers, very similar to yours and they always been great with there kids
Good luck 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (04-24-2019)

----------


## Gio

Awesome Zig.

We're on our second pit bull here. The first looked a lot like your new family member.

Great breed, fun dogs!!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-15-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Guess you know I meant to type "goofy"...?

I had a "pack" of dogs some years back, the most I've ever had at once.  They were great & got along together (added one at a time with lots of supervision), but 
I think I prefer one or two.  Since you have a son, one dog may be perfect as they'll be playmates.  I'm getting "less playful" myself, so I enjoy the daylights out of 
watching my 2 dogs playing together...they both have a "sense of humor" & share toys without fighting (ie. without dominance issues), & not all dogs will do well 
at that.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-15-2019)

----------


## Avsha531

> I don't really know what I was thinking at the time. It just sort of spilled out of my mind and mouth. About 2 months ago I watched the movie A Dog's Purpose with Dennis Quaid. I also think we had seen one or more of the Beethoven movies recently. Anyway, I impulsively blurted out to my GF that we should get a dog for our 10 y/o son. He's an only child and it'll be good for him I reasoned. He'll have a constant playmate and it'll teach him more responsibility. Tekey had always said no to the idea of dogs before. She said the same thing about my snakes in the early days too. I figured it'd be no different this time and we'd go back to business as usual. To my surprise she asked a follow up question. "What kind of dog would we get?" she asked. I hadn't thought that far ahead but quickly threw out the names of a few breeds we'd kept when I was a child. Rottweilers, Dobermans, and Pitbulls. She quickly dismissed the Rottweiler and Dobermans but said she liked boxers. I liked them too but had never kept one, didn't know much about them, and wasn't really that crazy about them. The next thing I know she calls in Elijah and asks him if he wants a dog. "I'd love a dog!"  he replied. I explained to him the pros and cons of having a dog and he insisted he was up for the challenge. I guess that made it unanimous. An impusive, off the cuff remark on my part, had snowballed into all out excitement from the two of them. I thought/hoped the fervor would die down down over the next few days/weeks but every day they were talking more and more about our new dog. I reached out to a buddy of mine who judges at and produces dog shows and asked him to let me know if he came across any nice pit puppies. I explained that I wasn't looking for a show dog, only a pet and family protection dog. He sent out a message to his friends on FB and I received several replies over the next few days. I kept asking the family if they were sure about this whole dog thing and every time they both exclaimed that they were. One time my son did say he'd take a rabbit or gerbil and be just as happy. I told him those animals are snake food around here,  not pets. Over the next two weeks we narrowed our choices to 3 contenders. Their first choice was my third choice and vice versa. I wanted the  more gamey lilac male. They wanted the cute one with the floppy ears which I stated would be clipped immediately. We each had the same 2nd pick and everyone said  it was a compromise we could all agree on. I reached out to the seller and finalized the details. The current owner is bringing this beautiful girl to us on Sunday. She even gave us the option to foster the dog for 2 weeks to see if it's a good fit before we have to pay her. The pups name is Dior and we may keep or change that. She's a 7 month old American Staffordshire Terrier with an interesting history.  She's originally from Italy and was imported to the U.S.. I guess she's not a perfect show dog but I know she'll make a wonderful addition to our family. She's been described to us as playful, energetic, sweet, and goofy . Sunday can't get here soon enough. 
> 
> Dior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom:
> 
> ...


Wow she's adorable! I have a pit mix, and she's the most lovable cuddly thing on the planet.

Just curious, why would you immediately clip her ears?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-03-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-15-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> Wow she's adorable! I have a pit mix, and she's the most lovable cuddly thing on the planet.
> 
> Just curious, why would you immediately clip her ears?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


A- The girl we chose already has her ears done. The other contender that my family liked had big floppy ears which they thought was the cutest thing  :Smile: . I'm not really into "cute" dogs and just think that this breed looks more fierce and refined with clipped ears.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

She's here!! Had a couple of potty accidents in the house, thankfully on the hardwoods and not the carpet, but other than that so far so great!  :Smile:

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-03-2019),_GoingPostal_ (05-03-2019),_jmcrook_ (05-02-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-02-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (05-02-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Very nice, looks like your lad is having fun already 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-02-2019)

----------


## tttaylorrr

congrats!!! beautiful new family member! that's a lot of legs for a new addition!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-02-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Looks like she's fitting right in!   :Good Job:   No matter how much I love my snakes, I've always gotta have a dog or 2...(currently 2).

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-03-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

Im sooo envious :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-03-2019)

----------

